# Lack of support upsetting



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

I am new on here and put a couple of questions on the forum. Very upsetting with the lack of support that you deleted it. As if this is not hard enough!!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi honey,

sorry, sometimes it can take a while for answers to come through. . i personally havent seen any of your questions, so unfortunately cant try my best to answer them.  please be aware it may have been an oversight any other posters part.  i hope your 2ww isnt proving too tough



jade xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am Sorry you feel like that.  I think what is hard is that the symptoms in the 2ww can really vary, so without a crystal ball it is impossible to tell what the outcome will be.

I know when I was on th 2ww thread, it moved really fast and sometimes my posts were over looked and I did feel invisible at times.

Stay strong and I hope things work out for you.

X


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for your responses. I was feeling so positive as my boobs were tender and fuller and could even see my veins more clearly, but my tenderness has gone now and feeling a bit scared it hasn't worked. This is our 6th attempted doing egg donation in greece. It worked last time but then miscarried at 7 weeks. I have to keep hoping its still worked. Do you know anyone that has had this?

xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Im hopefull


Loads of people!    Symptoms are renowned for coming and going in early pregnancy!  What makes it a million times worse is that by the time you worry yourslef sick about it all it all becomes so distorted that you carnt really remember what your symptoms truly are anyway!!  The only true test to see how the pregnancy is going is to have a scan and even thats only reassurance momentarily, other than that its just a huge leap of faith. I know iv been there and my huge leap of faith is sleeping in her buggy next to me.


Its especially hard after you have had a loss, but just take things a day at a time. xx


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you so much coweyes. That means a lot to me!! I think i will do a test tomorrow, i know its two days early but the wait is killing me and also doing it on a sunday means my hubby will be with me. 

Thanks again SO much xx


----------



## jowels15 (May 23, 2012)

Hi im hopeful.stay strong hun we are all in this together.im also in the hideous 2ww,driving myself mad with symptoms.good luck


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

im hopeful

i had miscarriage at 6 weeks but eventually went on to have babies

i lost 2 babies see profile - ended up with 2 babies - i was very lucky but it shows luck can turn around

i tested 4 days early and got negative when i was pregnant

the night before official test day tested and was positive

good luck hun you may be a bit early to test but could try again 2moro if its negative xxx


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

jowels15 - Thank you!! How long till you do your test hun. I wish you all the best luck in the world. Time and life goes so quickly except for us in our 2ww lol xx

Avon Queen - Thank you, it is nice to now that there are some happy stories out there. I am a florist and have lots of weddings coming up, so i trying to keep myself busy with making lists  of things i will need to order. I don't really need to do it yet but is nice to be thinking about happy events coming up.

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

you tested yet?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes iv also had a miscarrage and an ectopic, but carried my daughter with no problems at all, my biggest problem was beliving that it was going to ok. xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

aw hi coweyes - same here - i was scared i couldent carry - congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

No Avon Queen, i am going to do one tomorrow morning. My hubby is going to get a test on way home. I have a clear blue one already but he is going to see if he can get a first response which says you can test 6 days early. If i do test tomo, it will only be a couple of days early but am so scared it's not worked 

xx


----------



## jowels15 (May 23, 2012)

Hi I'm Hopeful,thanks for your message.i test in another 8 days .yes u are so right about the time thing!i am planning to have a nice meal with my lush husband and attempt to talk about something else tonight!ha as if!
Hope you can do something nice to keep mind a little distracted .loads of luck


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you jowels15. I am going to do a test in the morning. I know it is two days early but can't wait any longer. Good luck with your waiting and hope you get a BFP. Let me know how you get on.

Have a lovely meal tonight with your hubby  

xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi   I don't think your posts were deleted, it looks like they were merged with the June 2013 2ww thread. Probably because you posted two threads that were almost identical. Also, FF is more quiet at weekends so you may wait later for a reply.
Good luck


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Hiya Hopeful!
I'm 17 weeks pregnant after a double donor cycle in Czech Republic. I had zero symptoms for most of the 2WW, and I tested 4 days early because I was SO convinced it hadn't worked. I nearly fainted when I saw the line, and sent DH to bulk buy another load of tests!!! My symptoms arrived all together, just before AF would have been due. 
This was my 4th IVF but 17th tx cycle - don't give up hun, will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you bundles. I think i am just stressed and worried about my boobs not being tender anymore and just wanted to hear from anyone else that may of had this is there 2ww and still got a BFP.

x


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

seemslike4eva - Thank you. This is my 6th attempt. I think it has only got to me because my boobs were so heavy and tender but aren't now. I have had a head acre all day. Thank you for your post and congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I am so pleased. I done a test this morning and was BFP     can't quite believe it, am going to do another one tomo and another one tuesday. I don't want to get to excited as i had a miscarriage last time but am so over the moon. Once i get to my first scan and can hear a heart beat then i will get so ott with excitement.

THANK YOU so much for all your support. Its has been a long 8 year journey but just shows it can happen

xx


----------



## Marshmallowqueen (Jan 23, 2013)

Aw congratulations      

Hope everything goes really well for you, after 8 years you deserve it so much.

Good luck


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

woohoo! So pleased for you!


----------



## jowels15 (May 23, 2012)

Hi I'm hopeful congratulations,I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay congratulations  
xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

That's great news, congratulations on the BFP!


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! !!  Cant quite get my head around it. Don't think I will believe it until I see our scan. Cant wait to find out how long I have to wait.

Good luck to you all in awaiting xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi I'm hopeful

Delighted to hear your good news 😀😀

How is your lack of symptoms/sore boobs going?  I need some reassurance now.  Confirmed my BFP with clinic today, on the plus line was darker than on Friday but this having ZERO symptoms (apart from a nasty cold) is driving me to despair!  . 

Can anyone assure me no symptoms is okay?

Also I'm concerned about this cold as it only just dawned on me last night that this is not the first time I've had a cold after transfer so now I'm worried about possible immune issues and I have a terrible flare of ezcema    Awe never gets any easier!

So how's your symptoms going?

Lisaxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

im hopeful - woohooo thats great news!        


lisa - dont worry i didnt have many symptoms either - especially at first - if they hadnt shown me a picture on screen it wouldent have seemed real - still didnt really! it will do though, give it time    And dont worry re cold - YOU have the cold. Bubba will be fine they take all your nutrients first, you get whats left


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Lisa - Don't worry hun, i have no symptoms at all, my boobs were very tender for about 3 days and then just went over night. So for the last week i thought it hadn't worked. I can only just feel my boobs being very very very slightly more tender than more. Don't worry hun, you will be fine. Try to not over think it but know you will as everyone said it to me and i still did lol. Best of luck hun, let me know how your getting on

xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello im hopeful xxx

I dont really come on this side of the forum as ive already had my baby boy xxx

Just want to wish you a big congratulations and if you ever need any support or a friend just private message me  xxx


Good luck through your pregnancy xx i will say a prayer for you  xxx


----------

